# PAN i bluez-utils w wersji 3.22

## buzzer

Witam,

wiecie moze jak ustawic PAN (Personal Area Network) w nowej wersji bluez-utils? Do tego potrzebny jest pand, ktory byl w wersji 2.25. Nie mam zielonego pojecia jak to zrobic a wszystkie opisy PAN jakie znalazlem najwidoczniej dotyczyly wersji 2.xx, a cos mi sie nie chce wierzyc ze zrezygnowano z tej funkcjonalnosci w nowej wersji (BTW na stronie wspominaja ze wersja 2.xx jest juz "deprecated" i "unsupported").

----------

